# Alarm briefing



## Jborch8 (Aug 4, 2011)

Anyone else having issues with their alarm not reading out anything but the time when it's set to briefing? I've got news, weather, and schedule all checked.

flicking the BEAN on my G3


----------



## Jborch8 (Aug 4, 2011)

Bump

flicking the BEAN on my G3


----------

